# FreeMax Autopod



## Room Fogger (2/6/20)

It seems that some guys in the industry has been busy even now, something new from FreeMax :


FreeMax are renowned for the quality of especially their coils, and it seems that they are taking this to a new level. Can’t wait to see what a double mesh coil is all about, so hoping one is sent this way for review.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Resistance (2/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> It seems that some guys in the industry has been busy even now, something new from FreeMax :
> View attachment 197473
> 
> FreeMax are renowned for the quality of especially their coils, and it seems that they are taking this to a new level. Can’t wait to see what a double mesh coil is all about, so hoping one is sent this way for review.



I wouldn't mind either. It looks good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (2/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> It seems that some guys in the industry has been busy even now, something new from FreeMax :
> View attachment 197473
> 
> FreeMax are renowned for the quality of especially their coils, and it seems that they are taking this to a new level. Can’t wait to see what a double mesh coil is all about, so hoping one is sent this way for review.


The double mesh coil isn't new but common it's just a coil head with 2 mesh coils in it, also triple mesh coils are quite common. What is new is using them in a pod mod rather than just coil heads for sub-ohm tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (5/6/20)

@Room Fogger 
It is a very nice device. Will be reviewing it tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (6/6/20)

KZOR said:


> @Room Fogger
> It is a very nice device. Will be reviewing it tomorrow.
> View attachment 197814


I thought mine looked good but loving your colour/design!


----------

